# HBO World Championship Boxing: Kovalev vs. Pascal RBR



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sergey Kovalev vs. Jean Pascal 
Steve Cunningham vs Vyacheslav Glazkov Heavyweight 12 rounds
Isaac Chilemba vs. Vaily Lepkhin Lt heavy 12 rounds

Starting now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Just figured I would make the thread.
I'm not doing RBRs any more.
Have a great night


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What happened tp the vbookie?. I wanted to put $100 on Pascal.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen glazkov since Scott beat his ass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I thought there would be far more interest in this fight. . .

Oh, and thanks 'Bama


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> What happened tp the vbookie?. I wanted to put $100 on Pascal.


Sometimes they slack on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rooting for USS tonight


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shit, @PivotPunch if you want to make a kovalev-pascal vbookie that ends at 10:30 EST feel free and make a thread announcing it. That was a good opportunity.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Looks like a quality card tonight. No vbookie though.

Introductions for 1st fight now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chilemba is awkward as fuck


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Shit, @PivotPunch if you want to make a kovalev-pascal vbookie that ends at 10:30 EST feel free and make a thread announcing it. That was a good opportunity.


What do you think happens in the Main event?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Has anyone seen glazkov since Scott beat his ass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seemed to have clearly improved against Adamek.

Then he had that MD win over some bum (It was a loss really), but he wasn't mentally there because of stuff in Ukraine and he thought his family might be dead. That kind of stuff.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO getting rid of Roy?
Hope Al picks him up


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopkins as guest commentator for the night.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Seemed to have clearly improved against Adamek.
> 
> Then he had that MD win over some bum (It was a loss really), but he wasn't mentally there because of stuff in Ukraine and he thought his family might be dead. That kind of stuff.


Adamek is hardly someone to loook at positively at.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop is good in short bursts he doesn't have a broadcast voice.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> HBO getting rid of Roy?
> Hope Al picks him up


Roy will be in pascals corner.

If anyone needs a way to watch this 
http://pastebin.com/r59q6UC9


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> Roy will be in pascals corner.
> 
> If anyone needs a way to watch this
> http://pastebin.com/r59q6UC9


LIstening to Lampley has made me appreciate the quietness of SRL and Albert


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice B-Hop ringside.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chile ba is looking good so far, but he just doesn't out his backside in his shots. So many arm punch combos. 

He he lands cleanly enough I wonder if he could knock some guys out if he committed to his punches a little more.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chilemba sucks.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Seemed to have clearly improved against Adamek.
> 
> Then he had that MD win over some bum (It was a loss really), but he wasn't mentally there because of stuff in Ukraine and he thought his family might be dead. That kind of stuff.


The ring is pretty big tonight, unlike with Scott, perhaps USS puts on a spectacular show tonight, has more pop too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lampley is in his own world. LOL
He is literally calling a fight that only exists in his mind.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Buddy Mcgirt back in this bitch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I dislike Chilemba but he is skilled. Really want to see Beterbiev smash him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Really is time for Lampley to retire


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I must be watching Dante Exum style on Danilo Galinari


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The weigh in has already happened Jean, no need to wear the sweat clothes


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Here is another one to try if the other isn't working great.

http://pastebin.com/ziC8aEt3


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I thought Lepikin looked horrible last fight. Still looks bad. Chilemba jabbing him to death.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Buddy Mcgirt back in this bitch.


I saw him at some fights in Carson last year, sitting in some really good seats, by himself, with several empty seats around him. He is a great guy, very nice, talks to me for a few minutes and took a picture.

Turnsnout the seats he was in were for fighters in the card, but me and my buddies stayed there for a couple of undercard bouts. A huge upgrade.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chilemba is skilled, but he is boring as hell.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

In a place where I don't have access to HBO....

_{clears throat} eggggmmmm hhhhmmmmm_

PM's accepted if you get my drift


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Chilemba is skilled, but he is boring as hell.


Any man able to earn a draw with Tony the Bomber Bellew must be supremely skilled. :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I saw him at some fights in Carson last year, sitting in some really good seats, by himself, with several empty seats around him. He is a great guy, very nice, talks to me for a few minutes and took a picture.
> 
> Turnsnout the seats he was in were for fighters in the card, but me and my buddies stayed there for a couple of undercard bouts. A huge upgrade.


Always seemed like a straight shooter and cool dude to me.
I know its fasionable to hate on the man, but I don't get it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO might need to cut a deal with PBC that lineup is looking rather weak.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Might be time to throw the towel in.
Kid just isn't good enough tonight.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

What is Vasily Lepikhin doing?
Boring fight, he's doing nothing.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Always seemed like a straight shooter and cool dude to me.
> I know its fasionable to hate on the man, but I don't get it.


Me neither. I was a fan of him as a fighter. Well, my dad was, I was still pretty young. Looking back, he was technically great.

He he told Gatti to quit, didn't just hang around for the payday. Good guy.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys re-act one of two ways when their corner tells them they aren't doing enough.

They either dig their feet down and fight their balls off, or they clam up and go in to an unmotivated shell of themselves. This lad doesn't want to be there any more.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Any man able to earn a draw with Tony the Bomber Bellew must be supremely skilled. :deal


He's skilled for a LHW. The light-heavies aren't particularly skilled, but Chilemba is not bad. He's not a top guy, but he is a good second tier opponent.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Jun said:


> Does anyone have a that they can hook me up with?





BoxingGenius27 said:


> In a place where I don't have access to HBO....
> 
> _{clears throat} eggggmmmm hhhhmmmmm_
> 
> PM's accepted if you get my drift


http://pastebin.com/ziC8aEt3


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jun said:


> Does anyone have a stream that they can hook me up with?





BoxingGenius27 said:


> In a place where I don't have access to HBO....
> 
> _{clears throat} eggggmmmm hhhhmmmmm_
> 
> PM's accepted if you get my drift


read the thread!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Me neither. I was a fan of him as a fighter. Well, my dad was, I was still pretty young. Looking back, he was technically great.
> 
> He he told Gatti to quit, didn't just hang around for the payday. Good guy.


Buddy was a hell of a one armed fighter.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Chilemba looking good. Lepikhin looking clueless.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chilemba needs to knock this guy out. He can stop him if he gets more aggressive.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> http://pastebin.com/ziC8aEt3


I clicked on that, but there's no stream. Do I have to press something to get it to play?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

His dad know what he has to do but he is trying to hold on.
Do what you have to do pops, bail your son out.
He wasn't ready for this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chilemba needs to throw a damned body shot.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The kid is really lost in there. Couldn't find a way to deal with Chilemba's style early,mid grasping at straws now. 

This is either paralysis by analysis, a horrible night for the kid, or a clear sign that he's not elite. I'm thinking is the latter due to the first thing I listed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Hands of Iron with the worst prediction in nations cup history thus far.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Throw in the fucking towel, please. Lepikhin isn't doing shit.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

This guy is a fucking fruit loop.

If you're going to lose, then lose by trying, don't get booed out the building and blackballed by the network as a result.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Lepikhin's fighting strategy seems to have come from the EA sports Fight Night game.

Hang on to the ropes and hope for a big bomb.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jun said:


> I clicked on that, but there's no stream. Do I have to press something to get it to play?


you have to copy and paste the link that is inside the pastebin into your browser.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abel Sanchez in the audience cheering on Chilemba.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Really robotic footwork.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This kid needs to get bailed out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PBC just exposed HBO and how poor they are. LOL
Jim Lampley is terrible.
No one is watching this fight to here his thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Chacal said:


> you have to copy and paste the link that is inside the pastebin into your browser.


Thanks.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> This guy is a fucking fruit loop.
> 
> If you're going to lose, then lose by trying, don't get booed out the building and blackballed by the network as a result.


Hes been mentally out of this fight fir a long time. You called it a few rounds ago, and I agreed immediately.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is fucking disgusting. Ugh. URRRRRGGGGGHHHH


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The windex bottle to spray water on the face is odd.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

lephikin is just trying to make it the distance so he can preserve his record of never being stopped which has value for future fights

wtf would he go for broke here as he has no chance?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i wonder why hbo even televised this shit. was browsing the net instead of watching


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

what round could you not give to Chilemba?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

In cases like this, there no need to tabulate the cards just walk right up, say "y'all know who won" and keep it rolling.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That sweet, sweet NABO belt.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

That was awful, next 2 fights should be fun though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i wonder why hbo even televised this shit. was browsing the net instead of watching


Was a late change in opponents and the time was already allotted.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm skipping the Cahev Jr. Fight live to watch Ruslan/Matty on TV. Can't wait for that card.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Michelle Beadle must be fucking Max on the side and he got her the HBO gig, because there is no way in hell she should even be involved with boxing or reporting on boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Glazkov has the pedo pic. LOL
I wish I could take a screengrab of it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Glazkov/Cunningham is going to be awesom!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Biatch vs USS up next.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate these sob stories.
Steve gonna get KO'd badly because his daughter going through that and surviving isn't gonna make that china chin any stronger.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on USS

I'd love for him to win and get that one big payday.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Glazkov has the pedo pic. LOL
> I wish I could take a screengrab of it.












Looks like they took the fucking pic from his tinder account


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

It's impossible to not root for Cunningham. He might be biting off more than he can chew here, though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Looks like they took the fucking pic from his tinder account


LOL
Thats a craigslist pic.
Some gigglo shit.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great story, wish that little girl all the best.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hate these sob stories.
> Steve gonna get KO'd badly because his daughter going through that and surviving isn't gonna make that china chin any stronger.


Glazkov doesn't have much power.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, two frenchies. If this goes 12 there's no way an American wins.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> It's impossible to not root for Cunningham. He might be biting off more than he can chew here, though.


I think he's okay here. He's not really under-sized in this one.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I hate these sob stories.
> Steve gonna get KO'd badly because his daughter going through that and surviving isn't gonna make that china chin any stronger.


Ladies and gentlemen,

A cunt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> A realist.


Fixed that for you.
Steve is a great man and excellent person. He has a glass jaw though and really shouldn't be at heavy and I wish he would look at retiring.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve 1-0


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fight could very well be won by the jab. I gave that one to Cunningham.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

1-0 USS


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

dyna said:


> Glazkov doesn't have much power.


Yeah but Cunningham doesn't have much a chin.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He can win this by showing variation with his left hand.

If you stop Glazkov using his own left hand, then his offense becomes hindered.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cunningham being very conscious of defense. Getting those hands up right after throwing. Could throw more, but is up 2-0.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

USS giving Glazkov a boxing lesson. All it takes is a big punch from Glazkov though. . .


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve 2-0

"Yeah but Cunningham doesn't have much a chin."
True, but Glazkov is closer to a featherfist than an average puncher imo.
Also one-dimensional, and USS is the superior boxer.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I forgot, this is a main event card, USS will have to win 10 rounds to get a draw.

Fuck Kathy duva, the cunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn shame Glazkov lost his family like that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah but Cunningham doesn't have much a chin.


So what you gonna say if Glazkov doesnt ko him?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I forgot, this is a main event card, USS will have to win 10 rounds to get a draw.
> 
> Fuck Kathy duva, the cunt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


steve cunningham is a main events fighter


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I forgot, this is a main event card, USS will have to win 10 rounds to get a draw.
> 
> Fuck Kathy duva, the cunt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought cunningham was promoted by main events...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cunningham cruising so far.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah but Cunningham doesn't have much a chin.


Fuck up already, you've made your point. The big question is is he gay?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn shame Glazkov lost his family like that.


Lmao stfu after you just said you dont care about sob stories


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I forgot, this is a main event card, USS will have to win 10 rounds to get a draw.
> 
> Fuck Kathy duva, the cunt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep. Two frenchy judges says it all.

This is Montreal. Where hockey fans boo our national anthem every game. No way he's getting a fair shake here.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Strange jabbing from Cunningham in this round, he's clubbing downwards with it, instead of snapping it out. He needs to get back on point.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Steve 3-0


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah but Cunningham doesn't have much a chin.


And yet hasn't ever been stopped. You chat an unbelievable amount of shit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

RJJ rapping one of his own songs lol


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I thought cunningham was promoted by main events...


they both are promoted by main events

scoring will not be an issue


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn shame Glazkov lost his family like that.


No shit. They bombed out the dude's grandma. That is really, really messe up. I can't imagine somebody bombing out grandmas.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> And yet hasn't ever been stopped. You chat an unbelievable amount of shit.


Um, didn't Tyson Fury knock him out or was that just a dream?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Um, didn't Tyson Fury knock him out or was that just a dream?


He did yeah, after getting dropped early.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> So what you gonna say if Glazkov doesnt ko him?


I'll say he didn't KO him and Steve won or Glazkov won..
Whats your point?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy got his own little Minnie me

I musta forgot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol at Jones wanting it to be 1995 again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny said:


> And yet hasn't ever been stopped. You chat an unbelievable amount of shit.







Roy rapping for motivation.
LOL
Can't beat that.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any idea of the purses tonight?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Um, didn't Tyson Fury knock him out or was that just a dream?


TouchÃ©, shouldn't be getting in to discussions at 3am clearly. :lol:

Still, only the once by a super-heavy who landed a full bloodied right-hook when he was pinned wide open with a forearm. Cunningham's obviously been down a few times but he's got great survival skills and recovers well, and obviously Glazkov is far from a puncher.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cunningham starting to lose control of the distance.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cunningham doing all the body work. Needs to do more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cunningham been getting dropped and buzzed regularly in the heavyweight division, his jaw was already glass, he will provide a opportunity for anyone he fights.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

cunnigham has thrown a shitload of punches compared to glazkov. he might fade


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'll say he didn't KO him and Steve won or Glazkov won..
> Whats your point?


You sound abit bitter, must be because Steve's in shape and your a fat fuck


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Hopkins is a solid commentator.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

How is everyone scoring this ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> You sound abit better, must be because Steve's in shape and your a fat fuck


LOL
Seem very mad. Why you crying about me saying Steve has a glass jaw?
LOL


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Borenard is boring to listen to.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> TouchÃ©, shouldn't be getting in to discussions at 3am clearly. :lol:
> 
> Still, only the once by a super-heavy who landed a full bloodied right-hook when he was pinned wide open with a forearm. Cunningham's obviously been down a few times but he's got great survival skills and recovers well, and obviously Glazkov is far from a puncher.


Yeah, that knockout was some dirty stuff. Cunningham also nearly got croaked by Mansour, i kind of remember a long count in that right. But yeah, his chin isn't that bad. It's just that he's kind of undersized, and his defense isn't that great.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> How is everyone scoring this ?


I'm not scoring, but I think Cunningham is winning.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL
> Seem very mad. Why you crying about me saying Steve has a glass jaw?
> LOL


Lol i dont give a shit about Cunningham's jaw, you're talking about his glass jaw when hes winning a fight

And saying you hate sob stories but not Glazkov's, depressed guy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Too many voices in Glazkov's corner.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> How is everyone scoring this ?


Cunningham up. 4-2 or 5-1.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Lederman, holy shit. What a bizarre cranky rant. We've all seen far worse.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Lol i dont give a shit about Cunningham's jaw, you're talking about his glass jaw when hes winning a fight
> 
> And saying you hate sob stories but not Glazkov's, depressed guy


What does him winning a fight have to do about his jaw being glass?
Hating sob stories doens't mean I don't feel bad for Steve or Glazkov's personal situations, that said has little to do with fight evaluation and it doing nothing to make Steve's glass jaw better..

Glazkov starting to land hard rights and lefts now..


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL
> Seem very mad. Why you crying about me saying Steve has a glass jaw?
> LOL


Probably because you're shitting up the RBR wth you fucking bullshit, you boring fuckwit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> What do you think happens in the Main event?


Pascal is a real live dog here, I see him having success ambushing Kovalev and walking him into some shots, but I see Kovalev pulling through and taking control.


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

lol at Harold saying "this fight stink."


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cunningham getting too old.
His stamina doesn't seem to be there anymore.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Probably because you're shitting up the RBR wth you fucking bullshit, you boring fuckwit.


:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Tbf bama was right, Cunningham's chin is very weak.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cunningham stays in the pocket a touch too long, he should be pivoting away and then backing up using his jab.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Cunningham up. 4-2 or 5-1.


Yeah I've got it 5-2 or 68-65 Cunningham.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Shut the fuck up Lederman, holy shit. What a bizarre cranky rant. We've all seen far worse.


Was very strange and out of character.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Probably because you're shitting up the RBR wth you fucking bullshit, you boring fuckwit.


If you don't want me in a thread, try not come to a thread I created.
Deal with it bro.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Shut the fuck up Lederman, holy shit. What a bizarre cranky rant. We've all seen far worse.


Right?? Lederman bitching for no reason IMO. I'm enjoying Cunningham's boxing. It's not a bad fight imo..


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Bamas right Cunningham has no chin. None.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was terrified Kovalev was going to swipe on to a dick pic there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

There you go folks Cunningham buzzed hard.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Glazkov is catching him with right hands in these exchanges now. If Glazkov had more power, Cunningham would be down and out.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Too many voices in Glazkov's corner.


HBO crew discussing this right now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cunningham is frankly making this harder than it needs to be though, forreal. He doesn't need to walk Glazkov down. he should be pumping that jab more instead, and moving more.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Glazkov is catching him with right hands in these exchanges now. If Glazkov had more power, Cunningham would be down and out.


Nah, Mansour had a lot of power and Cunningham got up from his shots.
But Glazkov is featherfisted


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow that round was 15 seconds late to end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right?? Lederman bitching for no reason IMO. I'm enjoying Cunningham's boxing. It's not a bad fight imo..


Same here.

Plus, I'm icing my Achilles and the round timers really help. Two rounds, then switch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev and his PR team are doing too much with the staged looking at his kids pics. SMH
He doesn't need that extra shit to get fans Kathy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

i love naz in the corner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Steve hurt badly.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tell you what, those body shots from Cunningham are working. Like I said, they leave him in the pocket a touch too long, but they are taking some steam out of this guy.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

96-94 Cunningham.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wlad kills them both.
kills


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Nah, Mansour had a lot of power and Cunningham got up from his shots.
> But Glazkov is featherfisted


I'm seeing Glazkov catch Cunningham a lot with right hands. Mansour is a lot sloppier & less accurate compared to Glazkov, that's what hurt him in his fight against Cunningham.

I'm just saying, with more power Cunningham would probably be on the canvas at some point


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There you go folks Cunningham buzzed hard.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Steve hurt badly.


Wtf are you watching :rofl stop embarrassing yourself


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arreola should fight one of these guys.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

2 rounds Steve, fucking come on son


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Wtf are you watching :rofl stop embarrassing yourself


You must not be watching when Steve gets hit and his left stiffen straight up. LOL
Its okay bro..

---
Glazkov stuns him again


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Those straight rights are hurting Steve. You can really see that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Would be hilarious if Cunningham got the Klitschko fight before Fury. I'm sure, though, Fury/Klitschko has to go into negotiations in the summer, from what I've read.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You must not be watching when Steve gets hit and his left stiffen straight up. LOL
> Its okay bro..
> 
> ---
> Glazkov stuns him again


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This fight is really close, could come down to this last round


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Arreola should fight one of these guys.


Arreola really proved himself to be below both of these guys last night.. He reallly had no business going 8 rounds with Harper..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don Turner was right, this would be over if he walked him down and pressed him.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Telling Cunningham to punch to the shoulder is good for setting up a second shot upstairs to the chin, but if you punch to the shoulder you obviously lower your arm as you straighten it, which takes away one of your natural defenses as you punch. Obviously when you punch straight at head height, your extended arm blocks one of the pathways that the opponent has to your chin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Close fight it looks like; although, I'm watching on and off.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel like it's more of a stamina issue than anything else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Would be hilarious if Cunningham got the Klitschko fight before Fury. I'm sure, though, Fury/Klitschko has to go into negotiations in the summer, from what I've read.


I'd prefer Cunningham get some step aside money, avoid the ko, and allow the Fury fight to go through.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

114-114 Draw

Expect Glazkov to get the decision.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Cunningham isn't a counter puncher. He's a return fire puncher. He doesn't evade and reply, he receives and then sends.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

You know Bhop is a gym rat....dude said 30second warning and not 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm happy for Steve, but he really needs to let it go.
There is nothign for him going to fight Klitchkso except potentially losing some quality of life with a mjor injury.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel Cunningham edged it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

114-114


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what the scores will be. Lederman got's Cunningham by 2.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> 114-114 Draw
> 
> Expect Glazkov to get the decision.


I didn't score it, but I disagree. Cunningham to me won a close fight, he did more early on which will be the difference


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right?? Lederman bitching for no reason IMO. I'm enjoying Cunningham's boxing. It's not a bad fight imo..


Agreed.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope they give Cunningham the nod.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got the same score as Harold.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

knew it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah... Glazkov didn't win that. Didn't really do enough


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

DUVA!!!! I called it

"But...but....USS is also a main events fighter" 

Chumps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

2 scorecards were disgraceful.

fuck

Atleast Steve won't get brain damage from Wlad.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF
What a shitty card.

Second time Main Events screwed over Cunningham for a Eastern European.
You can not fight a Eastern Euro on a Main Events card, you will never get a fair decision.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

cunningham won that fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Told you the Frenchies would screw him. 

cards were filled out before the fight happened. No way an American was winning.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's fucking bullshit


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck sake. Bad decision.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How can you give Cunningham only 4 rounds when Glazkov barely did anything the first half, Glazkov is terrible even Scott beat him


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Malik beat Glazkov a lot wider than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A lot on ESB have Glazkov winning by 2. Looked like a close fight. I wasn't watching close enough. A bit of a stinker of a fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Third time Glazkov has been given a gift.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How can you give Cunningham only 4 rounds when Glazkov barely did anything the first half, Glazkov is terrible even Scott beat him


Derric Rossy too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chambers robbed against Adamek
Scott robbed against Glazkov
Cunninham robbed against Adamek
and again
Cunningham robbed against Glazkov.

Main Events is worse than Top Rank and Golden Boy


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Judges should be black listed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> A lot on ESB have Glazkov winning by 2. Looked like a close fight. I wasn't watching close enough. A bit of a stinker of a fight.


ESB is full of racist trolls


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> DUVA!!!! I called it
> 
> "But...but....USS is also a main events fighter"
> 
> ...


Yeah, couldn't have said it better myself. This was predictable.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chambers robbed against Adamek
> Scott robbed against Glazkov
> Cunninham robbed against Adamek
> and again
> ...


Derric Rossy beat Glazkov too


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bad decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal going to sleep tonight.
I remember when Pascal almost got put to sleep on ESPN by a club fighter.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, couldn't have said it better myself. This was predictable.


The moent the judges were announced I posted what would happen.

Deck was stacked against him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> ESB is full of racist trolls


IB had Glazkov by 2 as well. I don't like him, but he's not a racist troll. Ehh... I wasn't focused to really score it. My streams have all been too laggy to score anything.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, couldn't have said it better myself. This was predictable.


Wlad needs to watch out because Jennings is also under the main events banner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal coming out to rocky 4 ost, "war".....what a G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Derric Rossy beat Glazkov too


Add it to the list.
Damn shame HBO stuck showing NBC sports level cards on HBO Champoinship boxing with this rinky dink promotion


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha Rocky music.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley blatantly calling out the rapist ducker. You can tell when HBO gets jilted. 

rapist was seriously ducking, though.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i bet on a robbery and i got one. He did turn it on late though. 7-5


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Lampley blatantly calling out the rapist ducker. You can tell when HBO gets jilted.
> 
> rapist was seriously ducking, though.


Jim almost seems to take it personally doesn't he. LOL


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pascal always has great entrances.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wlad needs to watch out because Jennings is also under the main events banner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Wlad will probably KO Jennings anyway


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope he krushes Luis Pabon


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think Wlad will probably KO Jennings anyway


Oh yeah no doubt but there is always the possibility, small guy like chambers was close to going the full distance, but then again chambers is leagues above Jennings...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I think Wlad will probably KO Jennings anyway


Yep, and probably early.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal may just knock Kovalev out. I quest Sergei's chin.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Would like to see bhop commentate more.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooooooo


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That blonde ring girl was sub par....do better bell center


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wlad needs to watch out because Jennings is also under the main events banner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought he was with Gary Shaw Promotions?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Did they pull those coors light girls out if a dive bar?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pascal wants Carl Froch if he wins.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Those Coors light girls look like they just left the YMCA.
WTF is going on here.
Come on Coors take a lesson from Tecate and Corona


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Blond ring girls stinkin.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone get that woman a comb


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Oh yeah no doubt but there is always the possibility, small guy like chambers was close to going the full distance, but then again chambers is leagues above Jennings...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so fast, Chambers is not leagues above Jennings. Based on what? Chambers was never that impressive to me. Always a level below the elite HWs. He was just trying to survive against Wlad, I think Jennings will give a better effort than that.

We will see though..


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

My prediction: Kovalev by late TKO, Pascal troubles him early on.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev has a nice jab, I like the way he stabs it to the body. Kind of a tentative start by both guys, don't know how to score this round. Kovalev is the aggressor and landed a few shots though, so he 10-9 Kovalev


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pascal could make this exciting


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice body shots from Pascal.
This shit is heating up.
I think Kovalev will get him in the 6th though.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 Kovalev


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

We have the makings of an interesting fight. Pascal isn't afraid of him. 

Kovalev needs to to target the ribs. Hell at least hit arms and wear him down.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone take Pascal's daughter out of the arena.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking awesome crowd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

10-9 kovalev


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pascal needs a higher punch output. I wanna see him use his jab to find his range.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Kovalev and Jackson are a very good fit. Like PB&J.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal got stopped in his tracks by a right hand. Pascal definitely is here to fight though


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal is starting to land a nice counter left.
I'm surprised how well he is eating the Kovalev right though.
Very surprised.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pascal doing some good work. Kovalev landed a huge right hand tho.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2-0 kovalev


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kovalev is winning, but Pascal is right there, he's not afraid.

My head is telling me that Kovalev wins all 12 rounds by a competitive margin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, nice counters from Pascal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal out on his feet.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Those are some bombs landing by both men.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a fight cmon Kovalev


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal throws the ugliest punches ever. Not saying they aren't effective, or hard, but they are really ugly. 

I really like the response Kovalev has whenever he gets hit with a big shot. He did the same thing in the bhop fight. 

Kovalev's gonna end this fight soon.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That KD saved Pascal.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pascal does not move his damn head at all. He is feeling that power.

Fight is over soon. Kovalev is on another level to Pascal.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Kovalev's power is crazy. :err


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

pascal came to fight.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Kovalav is a fucking animal man. Far more fearsome than Golovkin imo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

great round. Kovalev is a beast.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

You can't just shell up on the ropes against Kovalev like that..


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a huge minute in Pascal's corner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit kovalev just rocked.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal's chin is fucking immense, crazy.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Much better from Pascal. This fight doesn't go the distance.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good to see someone stand up to Killa Kovalev. Landed some big shots against Kovalev that round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HUGE counter by Pascal.

You know I won't lie.
I'm a big pascal hater.
God damn I'm a fan tonight.
This motherfucker is digging deep and not just surviving fighting back.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is a fighttt


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great recovery round for Pascal. Ended it better than he started it. 

Lost the round, but he's still in the fight. 

Good job getting his daughter out of there.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do they bring kids to these fights, seriously!?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great heart

Started as a neutral, now I'm cheering for Jean


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

F'ing Pascal...nothing but respect..

What a great fight town - this crowd always shows up


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I think one of those Pascal right hands hurt Kovalev. Either he's taking the 5th off or he's shy of getting countered.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

kovalev was stunned again.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Pascal fighting like a lion


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Memo is the best.

Pascal ready for fucking war!


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pascal is a fucking boss!!!!


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Kovalev getting hit back with power and he ain't liking it


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Pascal perhaps won the last 2 rounds?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh shit.
We got a fight of the year candidate tonight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This fight is awesome. What a war!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, good LHW fight going on right now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really want Pascal to win.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is great! 

Crowd is into it, Pascal is showing huge stones. Hell yeah.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go Pascal. keep pushing him back.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal kind of looks like he's gonna run out of gas.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think Kovalevs trainer should have told him to take his time. He should a kept on the pressure. He let Pascal rest that whole half of the rd and now Pascal has gained huge momentum and confidence the 2nd half of the rd.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

pascal coming to ktfo or get ktfo trying


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

I can see Pascal getting caught with a huge punch but he's showing Kovalev up as not so invincible here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pascal has so much heart. He won that round.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I fucking love Boxing


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hopkins said Kovalev should get the jab n jab right hand going. Pascal then counters the shit outta Kovs jab with some monstrous right hands. Kovalevs jab is done now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev eating too many counters.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Kovalev is gun-shy by his standards, he don't like Pascal's power.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Had it 4-0 for Kovalev after 4. Had Pascal DONE after 3...

yet here is Pascal winning the 5th and taking it to Kovalev. What a great fight. Glad it's happening in front of a deserving crowd.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal is breathing very, very heavily. Not sure he can keep,this up much longer.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad Kovalev didnt finish him early, this turned into a war instead of a one sided beatdown


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh Shit.
Pascal is starting to hurt Kovalev and bust up that chin.
Roy is right, that body work from Pascal is paying off. He stops Kovalev regularly when he lands a hook to the body.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Pascal non-using the jab like he's allergic to it. What a fucking G.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

breathe pascal breathe

kovalev has never been in a war


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Kovalev should have turned that jab into a hook already.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is real fragile. Something I didn't like about this fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Come on Pascal! He's coming back


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Pascal got heart!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Pascal is breathing very, very heavily. Not sure he can keep,this up much longer.


Memo bro. Memo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ungh!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's a knockout coming, one way or another.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Kovalev is also looking winded. He looks slower.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pascal got that "Get rich or die tryin'" mentality right now. :rofl

He's trying to go to war with the fucking Krusher. Awesome YOLO shit Pascal riding right now. Good fight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> There's a knockout coming, one way or another.


To think, its only rd 8 coming up!


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome fight.

Kovalev is no great in the making though.Just a basic boxer-puncher with heavy hands.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Smart boxing by Kov.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pascal is not surviving the distance


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta give Kovalev credit for adjusting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal gassing like usual.
Guess you either have a large gas tank or you don't.
Nothign will stop Pascal from only being able to fight in spurts and usually fade late


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Pascal on queer street in that bell.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Think I've seen enough


to say id be on board with a rematch.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

That switch left hand from Kov is real sneaky and powerful.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev had a much better 7th round. I think Pascal will start to tire now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pascal's exhausted, rightly so.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That looked like a legit knockdown


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bullshit stoppage.
Nah
Don't but that shit, HBO selling some bullshit tonight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair stoppage. Slightly early, but better too early than too late.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That was weird? Pascal needed to keep his hands up.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a pretty bad stoppage, but it was obvious that Kovalev was gonna stop him soon.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I was happy when it got stopped but then I saw the tears in his daughter's eyes.

:sad5


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

man wtf


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

What a strange ending lol. I thought he dropped Kov but it was a slip and then the ref stopped it prematurely.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

shot called the hell of tonights matches.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

HORRIBLE stoppage. WTF?!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Adonis gonna KO Kovalev.
Kovalev gets touched too much.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The sound of frenchies crying makes me happy. 

No no way the rapist fights Kovalev unless he thinks he saw something tonight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Great stoppage?!

Pascal earned the right to continue there.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like Kovalev.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

No, good stoppage. Anyone see Pascal's eyes in that zoom-in? That looked pretty fucking scary. Pascal was going to get stopped anyways.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That was a bit strange there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Adonis in the building


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Stevenson next.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmmm

That gets called a Brit stoppage in the UK


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I did have to lol at Pascal doing that chicken dance.

He was 100% out of there.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal earned a lot of respect tonight. From me, and probably,mhopefulky, many others.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Good stoppage, Pascal was on rubber legs at the end. 

I'd like to see Froch v Kovalev, I think the Cobra would give him serious problems.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

It was a bit premature, but Pascal was knackered, way down on the cards and had taken a fair amount of punishment. Plus there was near on 2 minutes left in the round judging by his eyes after taking those last couple of shots he was gonna get knocked out pretty soon. Still I think the ref should have given him a bit of time to try and fight through it.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

stoppage looked weird at first but after the seeing the replay, I agree with it. Great fight... Did anyone else think the first KD had a long count?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> I was happy when it got stopped but then I saw the tears in his daughter's eyes.
> 
> :sad5


Better than crying because your father is unconscious.

I think the ref stopped the fight because Pascal was hurt badly right before Kov slipped. Pascal then hid in the corner while Kov was getting up. The ref knew Pascal was hurt badly.

A bit early but I am not going to criticize it.

Rematch or vs Adonis!

There is a ***** in the armor!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I'm OK with the stoppage. I trust the refs discretion in this situation. 

Great showing from Pascal. The "controversy" (whether real or not) around the stoppage is a good consolation prize and is better for his future than being laid out cold.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

TSOL said:


> stoppage looked weird at first but after the seeing the replay, I agree with it. Great fight... Did anyone else think after the first KD that it was a long count?


No doubt, I agree.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Better than crying because your father is unconscious.
> 
> I think the ref stopped the fight because Pascal was hurt badly right before Kov slipped. Pascal then hid in the corner while Kov was getting up. The ref knew Pascal was hurt badly.
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Fair stoppage. Slightly early, but better too early than too late.


This. Kovalev has killed a guy before.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pascal showed a lot of heart, but Kovelev was just too much. When Kovalev slipped it should have been scored a knockdown, he was then stumbling around and took two big shots, the stoppage was fair even if not desirable.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Please, no need for a rematch. It was a fun fight, but Kovalev needs to move on. Kovalev/Stevenson, Kovalev/Chilemba, Kovalev/Bieterbiev all better fights to be made now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

i'm sick of these early ass stoppages.
You have a 10 count for a reason.
If you are going to stop it there why the fuck didn't you stop it when that son of a bitch was out on the ropes.
As for the daughter, fuck that shit, she shouldn't be there, I don't give a damn about how she feels.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> I'm OK with the stoppage. I trust the refs discretion in this situation.
> 
> Great showing from Pascal. The "controversy" (whether real or not) around the stoppage is a good consolation prize and is better for his future than being laid out cold.


Definitley. And it's much better for marketing. Having your fans think you were in it until the red stopped it too early > your fans lasting image being of you sleeping on the canvas or being absolutely battered.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Please, no need for a rematch. It was a fun fight, but Kovalev needs to move on. Kovalev/Stevenson, Kovalev/Chilemba, Kovalev/Bieterbiev all better fights to be made now.


Yeah I don't wanna see a rematch. I think HBO will push it.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bill Jincock said:


> Awesome fight.
> 
> Kovalev is no great in the making though.Just a basic boxer-puncher with heavy hands.


No way, he looks basic but hes as effective as hell


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> stoppage looked weird at first but after the seeing the replay, I agree with it. Great fight... Did anyone else think the first KD had a long count?


Maybe it was my laggy shit, but fuck, Pascal's eyes looked fucking horrific. Like they went to the back of his head. Plus, if Pascal laid on the ropes like he did against Bute in the 12th (which it was going to happen with the fatigue and hurt), I think Kovalev could've very well killed him.

Early stoppage, yes, you can say that, but I think it was a smart stoppage.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"if kathy duva stands up....you better stop the fight"

Main Events Slogan


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Adonis will get destroyed like the rest of them. Kovalev has scary power. Pascal put up a good fight! But Krusher too good and powerful


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> This. Kovalev has killed a guy before.


Great point.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

the stoppage looks better in the replay than when I watched it live, but I still think it was a bit too early. Pascal often looks more hurt than he actually is and has a great ability to recover or survive. He showed it in the fight and I think he deserved the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> Adonis will get destroyed like the rest of them. Kovalev has scary power. Pascal put up a good fight! But Krusher too good and powerful


I agree. I see Krusher having an easier time with Adonis.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont think it was a bad stoppage at all, Pascal had literally 0% chance of surviving the round, the way he wobbled from one corner to the other he was completely gone

Plus the first right hook Kovalev landed was brutal, Pascal was letting him get free shots, one more shot he couldve been sleeping


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

regardless what Stevenson saw or how much Kovalev was hit, Stevenson is mentally weak...he's a bully, and when a bully gets hit in the mouth they fold. For me the biggest question I had was about Kovalev's chin, he more than answered that question, I don't see Stevenson beating Kovalev, it's boxing anything can happen, but Kovalev is the favorite.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mushin said:


> the stoppage looks better in the replay than when I watched it live, but I still think it was a bit too early. Pascal often looks more hurt than he actually is and has a great ability to recover or survive. He showed it in the fight and I think he deserved the benefit of the doubt.


Yeah the close up replay shows how brutal that right hook was, the ref was standing right next to them he saw how bad it was, anyone who thinks Pascal was even surviving another 30 seconds is crazy, he was completely gone just too tough for his own good


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Good stoppage. The ref saved Pascal from real serious damage...probably long term.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah the close up replay shows how brutal that right hook was, the ref was standing right next to them he saw how bad it was, anyone who thinks Pascal was even surviving another 30 seconds is crazy, he was completely gone just too tough for his own good


Okay, it wasn't just the lag playing tricks on me. That shit was horrific as fuck. As I said, it looked like Pascal's eyes rolled to the back of his head. This would've actually have been a good use of the ref-cam from PBC.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

You could see after that first right hook, Pascal went limp, then the next punch landed flush, and you have to protect the fighter at that point. Pascal was out on his feet before that sequence even happened, Kovalev immediately ran over and landed two flush shots.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Okay, it wasn't just the lag playing tricks on me. That shit was horrific as fuck. As I said, it looked like Pascal's eyes rolled to the back of his head. This would've actually have been a good use of the ref-cam from PBC.


I think the strength of Pascal's legs kept him up, yeah the ref cam wouldve been perfect there the ref was standing so close


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah the close up replay shows how brutal that right hook was, the ref was standing right next to them he saw how bad it was, anyone who thinks Pascal was even surviving another 30 seconds is crazy, he was completely gone just too tough for his own good


I've thought that many times in some of Pascal's previous fights but he somehow always managed to recover. He even recovered and came back in this fight, I just think he deserved another chance. That said, I've never seen Pascal with the facial expression he had during the fight, it's like he was thinking "WTF am I doing here?". Showed a lot of heart but he knew he was fighting a monster.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Maybe it was my laggy shit, but fuck, Pascal's eyes looked fucking horrific. Like they went to the back of his head. Plus, if Pascal laid on the ropes like he did against Bute in the 12th (which it was going to happen with the fatigue and hurt), I think Kovalev could've very well killed him.
> 
> Early stoppage, yes, you can say that, but I think it was a smart stoppage.


Yup. Kovalev is scary. Pascal had the that "where am I again?" look after a lot of SK's shots.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mushin said:


> I've thought that many times in some of Pascal's previous fights but he somehow always managed to recover. He even recovered and came back in this fight, I just think he deserved another chance. That said, I've never seen Pascal with the facial expression he had during the fight, it's like he was thinking "WTF am I doing here?". Showed a lot of heart but he knew he was fighting a monster.


There was no way he was recovering from that though, he stumbled from one corner to the next then took 2 clean right hands the first one going straight through his guard

Letting it go on until hes knocked down is how people get killed


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Premature stoppage. Pascal has a history of looking more hurt than he actually is. I remember there were moments in Dawson, Froch, etc, where I thought he was badly hurt. But he always recovered and gave it back. Granted, this was a far more ruthless Kovalev, but Pascal had already proved his great chin and recuperating abilities enough to the extent that he could rock Kovalev in return. Should have been given a few more seconds to see if he could have got out of the corner and made Kovalev hit air a few times and slow down the onslaught.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, I rewatched on YouTube. Pascal was flopping all over the fucking ring when Kovalev slipped. That was why Kovalev was pointing at Pascal and laughing when he got up. Pascal was on fucking queer street. Guys, rewatch it. The referee should've stopped it early, but he didn't catch Pascal flopping all over the ring. 

Sorry, extremely legit stoppage. It should've been stopped sooner in all seriousness. Pascal was just too brave for his own good.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


It cuts off the most important part. Where you see Pascal flopping to the other corner. That was why Kovalev was pointing and laughing.

Kovalev is really fucking brutal in that ring. The guy really wants to hurt his opponent.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> There was no way he was recovering from that though, he stumbled from one corner to the next then took 2 clean right hands the first one going straight through his guard
> 
> Letting it go on until hes knocked down is how people get killed


Look how quickly he complained to the ref though, he still had his wits about him. You don't have to let it go until he goes down, if he goes really limp or if he takes a long series of punches without answering then you can stop it. It's brutal but this is boxing not badminton. A lot of fighters got killed after going 12 and looking fine.



Uncle Rico said:


> Premature stoppage. Pascal has a history of looking more hurt than he actually is. I remember there were moments in Dawson, Froch, etc, where I thought he was badly hurt. But he always recovered and gave it back. Granted, this was a far more ruthless Kovalev, but Pascal had already proved his great chin and recuperating abilities enough to the extent that he could rock Kovalev in return. Should have been given a few more seconds to see if he could have got out of the corner and made Kovalev hit air a few times and slow down the onslaught.


That's what I'm saying. If you've watched many of Pascal's fights you understand how his weird punch resistance works : easy to hurt but hard to finish. It's part of the ref's job to know the fighters so they don't stop it too early or too late.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't complain about the stoppage. Pascal was all over the place, man..


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It cuts off the most important part. Where you see Pascal flopping to the other corner. That was why Kovalev was pointing and laughing.
> 
> Kovalev is really fucking brutal in that ring. The guy really wants to hurt his opponent.


I was wondering what Kovalev was doing when he was pointing and laughing. Didn't know Pascal was stumbling into the corner during the break. What a sadistic nut :lol: Lampley did say Turner said Kovalev is meaner than Liston in the ring and Robinson outside of it.

Credit to Pascal, though, for being such a warrior and making it such an intense fight.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It cuts off the most important part. Where you see Pascal flopping to the other corner. That was why Kovalev was pointing and laughing.
> 
> Kovalev is really fucking brutal in that ring. The guy really wants to hurt his opponent.





JMP said:


> I was wondering what Kovalev was doing when he was pointing and laughing. Didn't know Pascal was stumbling into the corner during the break. What a sadistic nut :lol: Lampley did say Turner said Kovalev is meaner than Liston in the ring and Robinson outside of it.
> 
> Credit to Pascal, though, for being such a warrior and making it such an intense fight.


Actually Kovalev was looking at his cornermen who thought he got dropped and hurt. He showed them he was fine and then pointed at Pascal as if to say "He's the one who's hurt".


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Actually Kovalev was looking at his cornermen who thought he got dropped and hurt. He showed them he was fine and then pointed at Pascal as if to say "He's the one who's hurt".


Yeah, because Pascal flops to the other corner. Kovalev was laughing at that. Look at when Pabon rushes to Pascal and asks if he's alright. Watch the Boxnation stream if you haven't. They were actually way more aware at what was going on with Pascal. The HBO crew didn't seem to pick up on it. I completely missed it because HBO didn't seem to say anything about it. I only caught it when I reviewed the knock-out, and it just so happened YouTube only has the BoxNation fight. Plus, the camera was focused on Kovalev.

Pascal's legs buckle after Kovalev is broken away, and then Pascal's legs go completely and he wobbles all the way to the corner on the other side of the ring. Once the referee comes at him, Pascal points at the "wet" floor as if he was falling all over the place because the ring was wet. :lol: A wet ring doesn't make one's leg buckle and then wander around the ring. Boxnation does a good job at highlighting this.

Not to be laughing too much. I thought Pascal was in serious danger.


----------



## ro88o (Jul 18, 2013)

was the fight on boxnation as well as sky?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

kovalev is supposed to be 6ft and pascal 5ft 10 1/2 but there was a lot more size difference, so are these stats incorrect.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't like the stoppage Pascal was hurt just as badly earlier and survived


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I didn't like the stoppage Pascal was hurt just as badly earlier and survived


no he wasn't. You've obviously missed what has gone on with pascal while the ref was talking to kovolev in the corner. A lot of people have and it's embarrassing to see so many complaining about the stoppage. Someone needs to post the video of pascal losing his legs and uncontrollably going from corner to corner.

If people have actually seen what he was like then they are retarded if they think it shouldn't have been stopped.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I didn't like the stoppage Pascal was hurt just as badly earlier and survived


Really? The stoppage was spot on, if Pascal took any more of that the damage may have been permanent and not temporary.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I don't honestly get the talk of the stoppage being early. Ridiculous talk to be honest.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stoppage was fine.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the reason people are complaining is because they missed what actually happened with pascal. I missed it the first time but I kept my eyes on him on the replay and it was a very very good stoppage In my opinion and one the ref deserves a lot of credit for. He possibly just saved pascal some brain damage.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hate to say it but if that was Stevenson at his best in there last night Kovalev is in a lot of trouble, reaching far too much and took a lot of flush counters, and he still has major balance issues. Fun fighter and punches hard but still flawed.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> Hate to say it but if that was Stevenson at his best in there last night Kovalev is in a lot of trouble, reaching far too much and took a lot of flush counters, and he still has major balance issues. Fun fighter and punches hard but still flawed.


Yes there are tons of things Stevenson can exploit but also many things Kovalev can. Stevenson sometimes pulls back with his hands down and gets caught Fonfora knocked him down that way and others caught him as well. Kovalev is at his best agaisnt retreating opponents and his switch step and left hook/right hand catches many retreating opponents and he caught and hurt Pascal early with that in the fight when Pascal pulled back without any defence. And Pascal got hurt but Stevenson would have been knocked down.

A very important thing is that Pascal is just much much tougher than Stevenson. Pascal's chin is insane and he even took big body shots Stevenson can't do that. Kovalev's chin is also better than I thought he was because Beterbiev stopped him in the amateurs but Kovalev took some big punches from Pascal without going down allthough he got shook up by some of them


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> because Beterbiev stopped him in the amateurs


He didn't.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> He didn't.


ok yeah it was someone else (Beterbiev did beat him though) but after seing Kovalev get knocked out in the amateurs I didn't expect that much from his chin especially considering that many big puncher for whatever reason are chinny themselves


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

that little smirk from kovalev was evil man, lol..he is a great bad guy!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Kovalev laughing and cheering at the end as everyone was booing him, the guy's a massive asshole. He's great :lol:

I hope he beats the shit out of the pimp this year.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just watched this shit on my DVR, I thought the stoppage was good, Pacal was out on his feet.

No way in fuck does the former pimp Stevenson take the punishment that Pascal took tonight. I hope the tranny banger saw something in this fight and finally lets Stevenson fight Krusher.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Kovalev laughing and cheering at the end as everyone was booing him, the guy's a massive asshole. He's great :lol:
> 
> I hope he beats the shit out of the pimp this year.


They weren't booing him, they were booing the stoppage, which did seem premature at the time. (Not so much after re-watching a few times.)


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> They weren't booing him, they were booing the stoppage, which did seem premature at the time. (Not so much after re-watching a few times.)


I guess. Still funny :conf


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> I think the reason people are complaining is because they missed what actually happened with pascal. I missed it the first time but I kept my eyes on him on the replay and it was a very very good stoppage In my opinion and one the ref deserves a lot of credit for. He possibly just saved pascal's life.


FIXED.

There's no shortage of what SSergio calls foos on this thread.

Either that or they been drinkin' heavy this evening'

It should have been stopped around the time Kov slipped.

The ref's delay put Jean's life at risk.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Jun said:


> I clicked on that, but there's no stream. Do I have to press something to get it to play?


OMG the video didn't play automagically?!

Did you think to read the page and find out where you were and what the link was? Or the fact that it took you somewhere called "pastebin"... where people paste stuff...?

It's a l*i*n*k to a l*i*n*k, so I don't have to actually paste the link itself into this forum. Keeps people googling for s*t*r*e*a*m*s from finding this forum. I didn't think it was all that hard to figure out.

And you are welcome.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> ok yeah it was someone else (Beterbiev did beat him though) but after seing Kovalev get knocked out in the amateurs I didn't expect that much from his chin especially considering that many big puncher for whatever reason are chinny themselves


He got KO'd by Atoev in the ams, and I don't think it means much.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mushin said:


> He got KO'd by Atoev in the ams, and I don't think it means much.


usually it means something of all the high level pros I know who got stopped in the amateurs most of them got stopped in the pros as well sooner or later. Bute, Price, wasn't Wilder hurt as an amateur and in 2 of his earlier fights vs meh fighters he got dropped. Then again Vitali and David Tua also got stopped in the amateurs and both had iron chins


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> usually it means something of all the high level pros I know who got stopped in the amateurs most of them got stopped in the pros as well sooner or later. Bute, Price, wasn't Wilder hurt as an amateur and in 2 of his earlier fights vs meh fighters he got dropped. Then again Vitali and David Tua also got stopped in the amateurs and both had iron chins


The Wilder example actually undermines your point because he showed a good chin against Stiverne, the best fighter and hardest puncher he's faced. What happened to a fighter when he was a teenager doesn't necessarily mean anything when that fighter reaches physical maturity and gets proper nutrition, strength training and conditioning. This goes for the amateurs or the pros.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Mushin said:


> The Wilder example actually undermines your point because he showed a good chin against Stiverne, the best fighter and hardest puncher he's faced. What happened to a fighter when he was a teenager doesn't necessarily mean anything when that fighter reaches physical maturity and gets proper nutrition, strength training and conditioning. This goes for the amateurs or the pros.


I was also surprised with his chin vs Stiverne BUT: he was never hit flush with a clean power shot. Stiverne landed 2 big shots.

One of them was a counter left hook against one of Wilder's overhands but Wilder pulled back from the punch and Stiverne caught Wilder's head while the head was already going backwards so Widler basically rolled with it and took a lot out of the punch doing so. And the other one was a hook that Wilder walked into when he was against the ropes and tried to circle out and that shot did stun Wilder even though it only grazed Wilder.

His chin is better than I thought he was but it's not iron or anything it is more on Wlad level in that you need either a really clean strike from a big puncher to drop him or you need to land several strikes it's not like Wilder will collapse the first time a fist touches his head but I highly doubt he is able to withstand heavy punishment either. And Wilder is 30 even a few years ago against those journeyman he was no teenager he sometimes has balance issues which also had to do with him getting knocked down but it isn't purely a balance thing.
His chin is Wlad level for better or worse


----------

